# Pelagics Questions



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been saltwater fishing for 30+ years, but have never done any bluewater trolling for pelagics. So please excuse the stupid questions. It is pretty much the #1 item on both mine and my wife's bucket lists. I want a BIG Yellowfin, she wants a Marlin, and we both want a big bull Mahi. :thumbup:

So here goes:

Is it feasible to hire a charter to try to catch all three of the fish on our list in one trip? BIG Yellowfin Tuna, Marlin, and Big Mahi (Dolphin)

Where would you go out of? I know about going out of Venice, and Biloxi, but is it feasible to go out of Pensacola, Destin, Panama City? I have a place to stay if I go out of Biloxi or Panama City.

How long of a trip should I expect to need to achieve as much as possible of this? Would a 24 or 36 hour trip handle it?

What time of year would be best? I'm trying to get an idea on this so I can start planning and saving for next year. :thumbup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang dude! Don't waste this opportunity. Don't squeeze 3 trips into one! Stretch it out and target 1 bucket fish each trip. Venice is a good bet for all 3, but in one trip??? Nah.

Belize for marlin. Bahamas for mahi. Venice for YFT. Oh, and do a wahoo somewhere also.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Dang dude! Don't waste this opportunity. Don't squeeze 3 trips into one! Stretch it out and target 1 bucket fish each trip. Venice is a good bet for all 3, but in one trip??? Nah.
> 
> Belize for marlin. Bahamas for mahi. Venice for YFT. Oh, and do a wahoo somewhere also.


Haha. Yeah! Just not in my lifetime. haha unless I hit the lottery. We cant afford three trips in the US, much less the trips to Belize and the Bahamas.

Gonna be one trip even if it's one species.
The last bucket list trip was 10 years ago for Tarpon/Bonefish in Key West. So it may be another 10 years or more before another trip can be afforded. Depending on cost, this trip may take 2 years to save for. I need to figure out what is feasible and costs so I can get my ducks in a row.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I would do venice, the odds of all three in one trip is best there. As a captain in Panama City I believe for a legit "shot" at all three over here would coast to much money (24hr). The big tuna would be the hardest to come by over this way, not because they aren't there but because they aren't as concentrated.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Dang dude! Don't waste this opportunity. Don't squeeze 3 trips into one! Stretch it out and target 1 bucket fish each trip. Venice is a good bet for all 3, but in one trip??? Nah.
> 
> Belize for marlin. Bahamas for mahi. Venice for YFT. Oh, and do a wahoo somewhere also.


I'm sorry not trying to be rude but that's terrible advice. 

Belize is NOT known for marlin at all. And the gulf has just as many if not more big dorado than the Bahamas. 

Assuming that was a joke though in which case I get what you were doing. 

Venice will be your best bet to knock out all three. Maybe not in one go but if you charter out of there you can knock out your big yellowfin, then spend the rest of the day targeting blue marling. Would be your best bet.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think most would say that a big Mahi is different than the other two. I'm not sure how big you are talking when it comes to Mahi? If you are talking a 40+lb bull that could be like targeting a 400 lb marlin. Not saying they are as tough as Marlin, simply those big bull dolphin are not as common to find. Also, a big Mahi is fairly easy for anyone to target on a 24ft boat. The other two generally require more sophisticated gear, going further out to blue water, etc. 

There are plenty of guys that land nice tuna and a marlin or three on rig trips.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Limited Bluewater experience here so take it FWIW:

It's cheaper to travel and fish bluewater than it is to fish locally. I fly a decent bit so flights are cheap to free. Most places bluewater is closer so you dont have to eat up hours traveling. My advice is to take your wife on a vacation and pepper in bluewaer fishing. That's what I do.....2 birds one stone. Haha

I am not saying don't go to Venice. It's an awesome place but at $2200ish a trip, it is expensive quick.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Limited Bluewater experience here so take it FWIW:
> 
> It's cheaper to travel and fish bluewater than it is to fish locally. I fly a decent bit so flights are cheap to free. Most places bluewater is closer so you dont have to eat up hours traveling. My advice is to take your wife on a vacation and pepper in bluewaer fishing. That's what I do.....2 birds one stone. Haha
> 
> I am not saying don't go to Venice. It's an awesome place but at $2200ish a trip, it is expensive quick.


a Venice trip for $2200 is doable, but I dont see being able to travel anywhere outside of the US for $2200 much less add a fishing trip in it. Besides, neither of us have passports. And she doesn't really care about your typical woman's idea of a vacation. She wants to fish from waking to sleeping, then repeat! haha


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Your best bet to knock of one bucket list fish would be YFT out of Venice. They have n most consistent fishing and I would say your chances are very high to bust one or a few there. The big dolphin and Marlin you could easily do out of Destin or Pensacola, but that's going to take some luck. With those, you can be in the right place doing the right thing and not get bit. On the same token, you could have an epic day. For Marlin and Dolphin around here, I would say anytime getting into June and on through the rest of the summer is a good time. The big factor is the water quality and where the fish are at, as that changes constantly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

